# Anyone know of available 380acp ammo



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just bought a new bersa 380 thunder saturday. I have been on line looking for bulk ammo I have called every wal-mart within 100 miles nobody seems to have any


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

One of my local shops has Ultramax reloads for $12.95 for 50 rounds. That was cheaper than WWB or Blazer Brass at Walmart or online the last time I checked. 

Walmart and online isn't always the cheapest for plinking ammo. Give your local shops a chance. :smt023


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info but all my local gunshops are out too.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Search the on-line ammo places.
Local stores are almost dry of everything.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My wal-mart ONLY has 380 and 40 S&W in stock. I'm waiting for 45 ACP to come in.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I ordered and received 1000 rounds Ultramax of .38 spl. from Natchez Shooting Supplies without a hitch. It came to $13.50 per box of 50 including the shipping cost. They currently have .380.

http://www.natchezss.com/ammo.cfm?contentID=ammoGroup&ammoGroup=2&searchBy=size&ammoSize=283


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> My wal-mart ONLY has 380 and 40 S&W in stock. I'm waiting for 45 ACP to come in.


Same here minus the 380. Both of my Walmarts are stocked full of 40S&W, with no 9mm or 45ACP. :smt022


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Ammunitiontogo.com has 380 ammo in stock.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

doubletap has 500rds of either fmj or jhp for $280 and they don't say anything about delayed shipping or being out of stock. georgia arms says possible 5-7 week delay, but have 1000rds of fmj for $250.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

lovain:

If you still need some ammo, I have some 380 I can sell and ship to you. I have factory FMJ's, HP's, and Self Defense.

I have been having trouble getting on the sight since the change over, so email me at the address in my profile if interested.


----------

